# Maizie ate 2 socks!



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor Maizie! But very lucky she didn't need surgery.


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh, what a scare! I can't believe she ate two of them! So glad to hear that she is okay though


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I know! I thought she was going to choke to death on the sock I saw her swallow. I am normally a very calm person, but I was FREAKING OUT :afraid:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Were you ever lucky to have witnessed her eating the sock! It could have been soooo much worse!! Good job in your quick response! Maizie has a very good MOM!


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh wow - fingers crossed there were no further socks deeper into her GI tract! Poor Maizie and Maizie's momma!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh geez, BrooklynBonnie, I honestly didn't even think of that :afraid: I hope and pray there are no socks left in her!


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Maybe just look up or call the vet to ask what you should look for if there is a blockage from another sock. I only know what it's like if the object is stuck in the stomach, not sure about farther down...

Sorry to scare you but better safe than sorry, right? Totally sending "zero socks" thoughts to you now!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, absolutely better to be on the safe side. I assume it would be like with a human intestinal blockage which would cause vomiting, but I can call and ask.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh my! It is so lucky you could get her to the vet so quickly so that they could try the least invasive measure first. And it worked! Whew. 
Now my fingers and Nico's paws are crossed that there are no more socks in Maizie! Poor thing, I know you will hug her extra tight tonight.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Very quick thinking! What a relief she didn't need surgery. There's a zero margin for error with these clever, curious dogs. I don't know if our small trash cans will ever be on the floor again. At 1+, I still worry that Buck is going to eat something crazy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First, I'm glad she's ok! Next if you see a dog swallow something that isn't caustic (i.e. dangerous to vomit) you can give hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting. Last, Lily used to eat scks and underwear and always passed them with no problem. It isn't that I wouldn't have called the vet about it, I just never saw her do it. I guess sometimes ignorance is bliss, but it is more sort of amazing that they always just went through with no sign of anything unusual going on.

I don't leave laundry where anyone can access it anymore, but even so I think Lily has really outgrown the habit. You have that outgrowing it to look forward to.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Last, Lily used to eat socks and underwear and always passed them with no problem. It isn't that I wouldn't have called the vet about it, I just never saw her do it. I guess sometimes ignorance is bliss, but it is more sort of amazing that they always just went through with no sign of anything unusual going on.
> 
> I don't leave laundry where anyone can access it anymore, but even so I think Lily has really outgrown the habit. You have that outgrowing it to look forward to.


True 'nuff, eh? I figure a gullet that can envelope chicken bones could probably handle the odd sock.

But still ya! I'd be after the humans. Grrrrr... lol


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, lily cd re. I know about hydrogen peroxide, but I really didn't think she could get a man's sock back up! (Then again, I didn't know how she could swallow it in the first place :confused3 I hope Maizie does outgrow this habit like Lily, but I will be super vigilant!! 

Thank you all for the kind words! Maizie is soaking up the extra attention this afternoon


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Ohm goodness how scary! So glad that the outcome was quick and not too terrible! My four month old boy is forever stealing socks and underwear! Out of the dirty hamper, clean hamper, bathroom floor, you name it! I am so worried he will eat them but so far just chews till I take away but I am amazed that a mans sock could go down and back up holy cow! Mine are little no show exercise socks BIG difference! Good to know I will keep a better watch now. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I just saw this thread. My God, how scary, but SO thankful you were there to see it and get her to the vet! Whew!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Thanks, lily cd re. I know about hydrogen peroxide, but I really didn't think she could get a man's sock back up! (Then again, I didn't know how she could swallow it in the first place :confused3 I hope Maizie does outgrow this habit like Lily, but I will be super vigilant!!
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words! Maizie is soaking up the extra attention this afternoon



If it can go down, it can come back up as it turns out, right?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sure glad all ended well! How lucky you saw Maizie's grab and gobble and got her to the vet. I think your entire family should pledge to give up socks, PERIOD! (Just kidding of course, I hate the sensation of cold feet myself.) 

I have a friend whose Doberman Pinscher puppy ingested a pair of pantyhose (another reason to HATE those things!) and wound up undergoing emergency surgery. The pup made out well, thankfully, but it was a scary, costly, painful experience for that family. They learned fast to put things away and out of reach. I have been _astounded_ at some of the things veterinarians have retrieved from dogs' stomachs! You can see some of their mind-boggling gastronomic adventures here. Including a Great Dane who ate 43 socks! He and the other dogs shown in the link survived their mischief. 11 Of The Most Horrifyingly Impressive Stuff Dogs Have Ever Eaten - BarkPost

As a pup Chagall had an "appetite" for toilet paper rolls. It was easy enough for us thwart his efforts to amp up his roughage intake and run a confetti making business. (Three cheers for closed doors!) We're a two adult household, both my dh and I are very tidy types so indoors Chagall had little temptation or opportunity to "eat wrong." Outside however, Oy! Between the acorns, the mushrooms and the wild animal scat he had a veritable buffet at his disposal! He learned what "Drop It!" meant practically before he learned his own name. Happily the eat-it-whatever-it-is phase does mostly pass with maturity. Although I know people with dogs who still manifest their inner ravenous goat even as adults and prevention can be a lifelong effort.

Best of luck keeping Maizie healthy and safe. Please don't sock-it to your father too hard. Old habits die hard, though I imagine he may now be more aware of keeping track of his socks. Hope so!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> If it can go down, it can come back up as it turns out, right?


Well, yeah :embarassed: I freely admit I'm not the most logical person LOL


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Chagall's mommy--wow, that post you included was amazingly crazy! 43 socks, a knife, a skewer?! 

I'm glad your boy outgrew his curious eating habits. I sure hope Maizie will. And I'll try to go easy on my dad


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is hard to be logical when you are majorly worried!


----------



## Pompadour Poodle (Jul 6, 2015)

I am glad Maizie is okay, I am sure that was very stressful for you all.
I can't believe she swallowed the sock whole, holy cow.

Seems like puppies will eat anything on the ground, it's a great motivator to keep a tidy house.


----------

